# Posting It Here To Widen The Search...



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Apologies for posting this in two sub-forums, but I can't find an old thread about a watch that someone posted pics of that interested me at the time, but I can't remember enough detail to find it again using the search function...

I'm sure it was quartz, so it was probably posted in this sub-forum, so does this ring a bell with anyone here?...

Apologies for the vague description, but I've been trying to find a thread posted a few months ago that showed a vintage Japanese (I think) one-dial quartz chronograph watch.

Think it had an alarm function etc and may have been a 'one button' chronograph, but it was definitely quartz and had just the main dial (no subdials). Think it had a rectangular brushed SS case.

It's been bugging me because I can't remember if it was a Seiko, Citizen or what, so I'm having a bugger of a job searching for it.

Does it ring a bell with anyone?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Does it ring a bell with anyone?


Saw your topic in the main forum....but no idea Andy.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Found it!! :thumbup: <<Linky>>

It's round, and definitely has more than one button, but it is a SS quartz, Seiko Chrono. Worth googling for the youtube videos on this one.

Seiko 6m26. Another search to add to my ebay list.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Andy!

That must have been driving you crazy


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

It had been.

It had been bugging me for weeks even before I posted the help request.

Glad I found the link. It's a fascinating watch.

I had a room mate at university in about 1990/91 who'd been given a Seiko chronograph as a birthday present that year.

I remember being impressed that did some really cool stuff and the hands would 'scroll' back and forth smoothly to their new settings when you switched modes. Think it might have been one of those.

I know it's 'just' a modern quartz, but some real thought has gone in to making that an interesting package.


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow what an interesting watch, thatâ€™s going on my list as well. I love that mode indicator where the day normally goes.

You should do what I do and write any interesting threads down on a bit of paper. I never have to worry about finding an old thread...... drives me crazy finding the bit of paper though. :search:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Here's a rather poor picture of mine. (Good luck to anyone seeking one now, they're getting scarcer than the proverbial hen's teeth.) Though a 6M26 red-dialed, NOS, SUS recently became available on a popular Japanese wattch forum's sale/trading section.


----------

